# My New Uber Car.. Most beautiful paint job ever



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> View attachment 517853


That is beautiful.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

3am what are you guys doing up


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> 3am what are you guys doing up


Only 1 am here. I usually go to sleep around two.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I tried to buy this one. It went for more than I was willing to go. Paint jobs in this category are often more than $20,000.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's find something more in our price range.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080H3PW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Let's find something more in our price range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girly Car ..Something someone from Magic Kingdom might drive :biggrin:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dauction said:


> Girly Car ..Something someone from Magic Kingdom might drive :biggrin:


That's the problem with rainbows... on anything but white or light blue they clash with everything...

And I'm from unicorn land not magic kingdom.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Let's find something more in our price range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too expensive !
Plymouth Business Coupe ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

"Let's see....what color should I paint this hideous car....oh, I know.....diarrhea brown."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> "Let's see....what color should I paint this hideous car....oh, I know.....diarrhea brown."


My Business Coupe ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> My Business Coupe ?


There were no hideous cars posted

@Taxi2Uber dream car


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My Business Coupe ?


Doing Business. 
That's the car, and Yeah....let's paint it THAT color!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> There were no hideous cars posted
> 
> @Taxi2Uber dream car
> 
> View attachment 518161


Its kind of " Cute"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Its kind of " Cute"


That is the infamous Trabant The height of USSR coach building. The Bug of the east.

Have one for my grandkids to learn to drive in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> That is the infamous Trabant The height of USSR coach building. The Bug of the east.
> 
> Have one for my grandkids to learn to drive in.


People collect them.
Race them.
Believe it or not.

Wasnt the Trabant modeled after an early model Opel Kadet ?

One of the Russian cars were.
( i mean besides the Moskovitch)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Too expensive !
> Plymouth Business Coupe ?
> View attachment 518151
> View attachment 518153


The one I posted is a model I found on amazon...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> That is the infamous Trabant The height of USSR coach building. The Bug of the east.


Not built in the USSR, though. That cardboard box was built in East Germany.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not built in the USSR, though. That cardboard box was built in East Germany.


Composite & rag more than cardboard.
Doors were not metal.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This thread needs ZZ Top music.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> This thread needs ZZ Top music.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> View attachment 517853


Headlights are too small and too close together. Reminds me of the eyes of my ex-mother in law.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Headlights are too small and too close together. Reminds me of the eyes of my ex-mother in law.


Does she have a Huge Trunk ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Headlights are too small and too close together. Reminds me of the eyes of my ex-mother in law.


Auburn built beautiful cars and that 36 boattail is exquisite.

I love pre war steel!


----------

